# Got my upgraded Mg's back!



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Sent my Mg's in for the frame upgrade a little while back.

Just got my reels back in the mail. I could swear these are new reels.

I've always heard that 9 times out of 10 Shimano sends you back a newer/better reel than you send them and in this case, I can definitely say that's true. I sent them two beat up, heavily fished Mg's. I got back two cleaned, oiled, upgraded, and ready to fish reels IN THE BOX!

THANKS SHIMANO!

Just FYI, it took just a little over a month to get the reels back.​


----------



## fishchaser (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Te.jas.on
Are you talking about the ch100mg? Can you elaborate on the frame upgrade. I've not heard about it. Thanks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

He's talking about the 50MG. If you have an older 50MG you can send it to Shimano and they'll upgrade the reel with their new coated frame.

TH


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

You can take them to FTU also they are a repair center only 3 days compaired to what Shimano said 5-6 weeks.Came back just like new.Hats off to FTU .


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

I wanted to send it to Shimano just to see if all the things I had heard about their reel service were true.

My frames were already corroded and I didn't really think FTU would have the entire replacement frame on hand (maybe they do), and since I wasn't hurting for the reels, I went ahead and sen them in to Shimano.

I got back two new reels, in the boxes. Not a scatch, nick, or ding on either of them (the ones I sent in had considerable boat rash). The reels were clean, lubed, and ready to go.

I have heard of Shimano doing this kind of thing in the past so I wanted to test it out. Turns out the rumors are true. If you're in a bind for your reels and can't wait five weeks FTU might be the better option. I have used FTU a number of times and Joey knows his way around a Shimano like few people I've ever seen. However, I think you might be pleasantly surprised if you let Shimano take a look at them, I was.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

When sending your reel in for a frame update, did you send in with a purchased receipt? I bought my mg50 about 6 months ago, but I lost the receipt. Can I send it in for a frame update without a receipt? Thanks!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes you can send the reel back without the receipt. We will honor the upgrade.


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

Talked to FTU today and they told me that they were running 5-6 weeks on repairs.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Is there a code for the date on the reel ? How would one know if they are eligable ?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Attn Bantman please...*

How would one know if they are eligable and what to look for inside ? ?



Captain Dave said:


> Is there a code for the date on the reel ? How would one know if they are eligable ?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Look for the second drain hole on the frame. If the reel only has one drain then you have the old style frame.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks so much Bantman . That is a very simple way to figure the reel out. I have some other folks who were wondering as well. 

Reel-on


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hello, You mentioned a while back on the drain holes to determine upgrade. Where are the drains? I looked and see 2 and 3 holes on the bottom

Thanks


----------



## hmp2037 (Sep 6, 2006)

Bantam 1, I have the same question as capt dave. my friend and i both bought 50 mgs last april and his has 3 drain holes and mine has two. Is mine elibible for an upgrade.

thanks for trying to clear up the confusion

Harris


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Harris,


I have responded to your PM with the answer to this question.


----------



## txhoosier (Aug 15, 2005)

*3 weeks*

My upgrade took only 3 weeks and it went to California and back! Great service.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

hmp2037 said:


> Bantam 1, I have the same question as capt dave. my friend and i both bought 50 mgs last april and his has 3 drain holes and mine has two. Is mine elibible for an upgrade.
> 
> thanks for trying to clear up the confusion
> 
> Harris


I am in a similar situation. Which one needs to be upgraded?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

2 hole drain gets the upgrade. see pics


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I apologize I thought I answered this...

The upgraded frame has 3 drain holes.


----------

